# Goodbye to a dive buddy: Richard Sleppy



## WhackUmStackUm

Rich Sleppy passed away this evening due to complications related to a heart attack he suffered last week. He was not in any pain, and slipped away quietly.

Many of you may have met Rich. He was the dive master aboard the H20 Below.

Rich was one of the most competent diver masters and technical diving instructors that I have met. He was a skilled, disciplined diver, and a loyal friend.

We will miss Rich a lot. God-speed Bro.


----------



## flappininthebreeze

God Speed Rich. A sad day for all his diver friends, and there were many.


----------



## Florabama

Very sorry to hear of Rich's passing. He was a great diver and a nice guy.


----------



## corrinas2

keeping his family and friends in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## Firefishvideo

Truely a sad day. DAMN! ... Goodby Rich! ........I spent quite a few days on the water with him, and many a good dive too......he will be missed.


----------



## B-Rod

Can someone post a pic of Rich


----------



## Orion45

He'll be remembered in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

B-Rod said:


> Can someone post a pic of Rich


Here is one.


----------



## marmidor

Dang man that's awful! Looks way to young to be gone! Thoughts and prayers with his friends and family.


----------



## Evensplit

Broken hearted to learn of the loss of a long time friend and co-miserator in the dive industry in Pensacola. Rich was always the beacon of light no matter how bad things got, and I never heard him utter a negative word towards anyone. I will miss him dearly.


----------



## Capt Ron

I miss your brother. I love you brother.
I will always remember your voice saying "Amen Brother!" to the end of my dive prayer. I say it one last time for you my friend.

"Dear Lord,

Once again we are gathered together to explore Your aquatic kingdom, to make new friends and spend time with old as we celebrate the majesty of your grace underwater.

Lord, please watch over us and guide us through this day above and below the seas as we venture out to discover the mysteries that lay beneath us. 

And Lord, if Your eternal dive plan may differ than our own, we beg that You will forgive our earthly sins, cleanse our hearts and souls, and lead us to Heaven to serve you forever and ever. 

We ask this in the name of Your son Jesus Christ who died for our sins.
Amen.


----------



## donedealin

Sleppy, thank you for all the underwater memories, Thank you for being my dive buddy and my first spear fishing buddy.I will miss you my brother.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper

WhackUmStackUm said:


> Rich Sleppy passed away this evening due to complications related to a heart attack he suffered last week. He was not in any pain, and slipped away quietly.
> 
> Many of you may have met Rich. He was the dive master aboard the H20 Below.
> 
> Rich was one of the most competent diver masters and technical diving instructors that I have met. He was a skilled, disciplined diver, and a loyal friend.
> 
> We will miss Rich a lot. God-speed Bro.


+ 1 Prayers sent. He will be looking down on everyone that dives and take care of them like he did when he was here.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper

I was positive i knew him when i posted my message but i have meet him alot and he is a damn good guy and way to young to pass away.


----------



## donedealin

*My favorite pic of Sleppy...shake down cruise on my new boat*


----------



## tmw234

One of my favorite pics of Slepp on the bow of the H2O Below. Totally in his element. Had a great time at Southwind tonight talking about him and hearing everyones' stories. Definitely going to miss him!


----------



## naclh2oDave

I only met him two or three times. I wish I knew him better. He sounds like a great guy. Prayers for his family.


----------



## APEX

WhackUmStackUm said:


> Rich Sleppy passed away this evening due to complications related to a heart attack he suffered last week. He was not in any pain, and slipped away quietly.
> 
> Many of you may have met Rich. He was the dive master aboard the H20 Below.
> 
> Rich was one of the most competent diver masters and technical diving instructors that I have met. He was a skilled, disciplined diver, and a loyal friend.
> 
> We will miss Rich a lot. God-speed Bro.


 
Nothing worse than someone posting something without knowing full details. As of Sunday Rich was still alive so not sure how you think he was dead last Wednesday. Rich had a heart attack last week and while having open heart surgery suffered several strokes on the operating table. I knew Rich very well several years ago and when I read what you posted I cannot tell how I felt. But after finding out what you posted was not true at that time made me even more mad. Rich is in a Hospital in Tuscaloosa. He has been taken off of life support and is going down by the day. I have a friend who was with him on Saturday and actually had minor responses out of him. It is very unlikely he will pull through this and honestly for him he would be better not to as he would be a vegetable. My prayers go out to Rich. He was one of a kind and will be in my heart forever.


----------



## marmidor

APEX said:


> Nothing worse than someone posting something without knowing full details. As of Sunday Rich was still alive so not sure how you think he was dead last Wednesday. Rich had a heart attack last week and while having open heart surgery suffered several strokes on the operating table. I knew Rich very well several years ago and when I read what you posted I cannot tell how I felt. But after finding out what you posted was not true at that time made me even more mad. Rich is in a Hospital in Tuscaloosa. He has been taken off of life support and is going down by the day. I have a friend who was with him on Saturday and actually had minor responses out of him. It is very unlikely he will pull through this and honestly for him he would be better not to as he would be a vegetable. My prayers go out to Rich. He was one of a kind and will be in my heart forever.


I'm know whackem did not make his post to mislead you or anyone else. He is a nice guy that is always one of the first people to step up if someone on here needs something. If he posted something that isn't accurate I'm sure it was by honest mistake or misinformation. Prayers sent for rich and his friends and family.


----------



## Evensplit

I'm sure that Bryan didn't intend to post incorrect information, and I've been told that he was just passing along info that he got from someone that was supposed to be "in the know".

Prayers for a peaceful resolution for Rich and his family and friends.


----------



## Bina

02/10/12 For all of Rich's friends. I am sad to tell you that he has passed away quietly at 12:00 noon today. :-( I will miss him so much. I know you all will too.

(um....Rich would have LOVED this thread.  I can just hear him laughing about it now). 

Thank you all for being here for him. I know he was so happy with you all.


----------



## corrinas2

my thoughts and prayers to Rich's family and his dive family..


----------



## Florabama

Godspeed Rich!


----------



## John E

Hello to all of Rich Sleppy's friends. I got word earlier this week from a mutual friend that Rich was in rough shape. 
I thought some of you would like some insite and stories from someone that went to high school (PA) with Rich.
My first impression of Rich was that he was a smart-ass that would not back done from anyone. We both had long hair and found ourselves on the freshman football team...we both stood out (because of the hair) and found out we didn't belong after one season. Rich came to our high school from Germany, black leather jacket and an attitude to match. I can't tell you exactly when we became close, but when we did, I found him to be one of the most sincere loyal humans I have known. 
In the early days we would ride in his 69 Mustang convertable (cherry red) with the Hurst shifter and a confederate flag draped across the back seat..in Pennsylvania! Looking back I guess he was a southerner even back in the 70's. 
Riding in his car I was on more than one occasion scared to death on how he drove (I never let him know!) as he down-shifted and punched it on a turn, only to have the rear of the Mustang ("chirp" as he called it) jump all over the road.
We were young and very fortunate when I look back at some of the things we did and some of the "things" we indulged in. 
Rich had a scarey power of persuasion. No matter how much I didn't want to do something, he would look at me with those blue eyes and say "Johnny we can do this". Thank God we didn't get caught!!
If any of you noticed Rich's earing it was with me that we both had our's pierced after a night/morning of drinking. We had a couple of nice ladies do the honour for us as the sun was rising. Remember this was in the "70's" and not nearly as accepted as it is now. <---"Johnny you can do this" WTF, another shot some ice and a "pop"..it was done! "Somehow" we found ourselves out that same morning (been up all night) and ran into a group of another not so accepting long-hairs (like us) that had issues with our earings. Rich pummeled the guy. 
Rich had such a free spirit that was wrapped up with focus,kindness and sincerity.
Although my wife never met Rich, when I recant the many stories about him, she always says "wow what a great friend you had/have"
And to this day, whenever I find a task (now legal lol) that seems insurmountable, I hear "Johnny you can do this"

Love you Rich,

John


----------



## Evensplit

Thanks for sharing John!


----------



## Choozee

sending love and prayers


----------



## Pulpo

Rich will be missed by many.


----------

